# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من هو العامي

## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

من هو العامي 
يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله في مفتاح دار السعادة 2/211:
"إذا كان الرجل إماما في أي علم من العلوم ولم يكن على علم بما جاءت به الرسل، ولا تحلى بعلوم الإسلام فهو كالعامي إلى علومهم، بل أبعد مه".
هل يقصد الإمام رحمه الله أن العالم بالفقه واختلاف الفقهاء، أو بالقرآن وتفسيره، أو بعلوم العربية بدقائقها، فهو عامي...
ولا يخرج من ظلمات العامية إلا بنور الوحي (الكتاب والسنة)...
إن كان ذلك كذلك، فلن يصح إطلاق العالم إلا على عدد قليل من المنتسبين إلى العلم...
وإن كان ذلك كذلك، فستغلب العامية في كثير من البلاد التي يوجد بها حملة فقه، ولكنهم غير مختصين بعلوم السنة، ومعرفة صحيحها من سقيمها
وبكل حال...
فطالب العلم عليه أن يغتنم ما بقي من عمره للتوسع في علوم الكتاب والسنة، فهو مهما حفظ ودرس، فإن ذلك لا يشفع له إلا إذا استضاء بنور الوحي...
أسأل الله العون على استدراك ما بقي من عمر...

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله في مفتاح دار السعادة 2/211:
> "إذا كان الرجل إماما في أي علم من العلوم ولم يكن على علم بما جاءت به الرسل، ولا تحلى بعلوم الإسلام فهو كالعامي إلى علومهم، بل أبعد مه".


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
إبن القيم هنا يتكلم عن أئمة العلوم غير الإسلامية.. "إمام في أي علم من العلوم....ولا تحلى بعلوم الإسلام في كالعامي إلى علومهم بل أبعد منه".
وسامحني على التقصير

----------


## أبو الخطاب السنحاني

بارك الله في الجميع وبصرنا بدينه

----------

